# Laid egg on floor?



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

One of my birds has laid her her egg on the floor both of the birds are staying close to the egg is there a chance they will be able to raise the chicks on the floor


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you take them and their egg and lock them in a nest box before she lays the second egg? Often just moving the egg will cause them to abandon it. But if they are confined to a nest box, and she lays the second one there, then they will probably sit on both.

If you just move it to a box, and you don't lock them in, they will abandon it. If you even took both eggs and moved them to a box, they would probably abandon. You want her to lay the second egg in the box. That usually works. One the floor, the babies aren't safe. Unless you want to somehow build something around the nest to make it more protected.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

They laid their second egg in a box next to the first and the male sat on the eggs that night but when he swapped with the female she did not sit on them and they went cold but the male still sits on them every night but never during the day. Is it better to remove the eggs so they lay more eggs sooner or wait for him to give up on the eggs and then lay more


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It is the female that sits on them at night. The male sits during the day.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

I saw her lay the eggs and it is the male that is sitting on them


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

That's strange behaviour because my three hens sit at night without fail and if anything two of my males are the ones who are likely to not bother doing their sit, so the poor hens sit all day too unless I take them out and shut the males in. Lazy, opportunistic dads that they are.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

Yeah I thought it was weird the female would not sit on the eggs with my other pigeons the female sits on them all night and sometimes till mid arvo before the male takes over. Should I remove the eggs and let them try again


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why remove the eggs? They won't be any different with new eggs. Are you trying to breed and get more pigeons? Might as well let them learn on these. Are they very young?
Is this the same female that wouldn't sit on the egg before? Are the bully pair still going after their nest? That could make a difference in her parenting.


----------



## Trimo (Jul 9, 2017)

Trying to breed more so I can sell a few to afford some tipplers


----------

